# Can't stop head dip in backswing HELP!



## rab91787 (May 1, 2016)

I have been inconsistent with contact (fat and thin when not flush) and recorded myself and noticed that my head dips SIGNIFICANTLY during my backswing. I have looked up tips and nothing I have tried has worked. I have tried adjusting:

posture
weight at set-up
shortened backswing
more upright/flat plane
keeping head still
etc. etc. etc.

The only success I have had at all with not getting my head to dip is to literally lift my chin up as I take the club back, which I am sure would be inconsistent as well.


Any ideas/tips/thoughts would be appreciated. I spent almost 2 hours trying to fix the problem and could not figure it out. I can take the club back with head still when I watch in the mirror but never during an actual shot.


----------



## rab91787 (May 1, 2016)

Video for reference:

youtube.com/watch?v=FbHqlLiAMAo


----------



## lp734 (Nov 8, 2017)

Great video! Thanks


----------

